

How Office Depot browbeats clerks into pushing service plans - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/03/11/office-depots-protection-racket/

======
ShabbyDoo
If you want A but incent B, you get B. I'm not so bothered by Office Depot
pushing service plans, but the link in the article revealed an interesting
case of incentives gone awry. Since salespeople were measured based on the
percentage of laptop sales coupled with high-margin add-on services, it was in
the employee's best interest NOT to sell a laptop if the customer wasn't going
to buy accessories. Thus, the laptop magically was out-of-stock.

